# Peeling "finger" pad on front paws



## palika (May 31, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I hope someone will be able to help me on this one. Bobo, my 3 yr old male, suddenly started to have peeled skin on the "finger" pad on both of his front paws. All the black skin is gone, only a red, raw patch, that is sligthly bleeding remains. I am attaching photos of one of his paws. 

I really do not know what it is. I am rulling out an injury, as it is on BOTH paws, in the same place, AND no other pads are affected. The "finger" pads is also not touching the ground. 

Bobo is a bit under the weather, but does not scratch or lick the wound. I do not think it hurts him that much either. 

I will go to the vet if it does not clear up, however, maybe you can tell me if you had experienced something like this? 

A vizsla lover....


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

It looks like a slipped pad. Has he been climbing or jumping up on fence, digging a lot or the like? The pads of the feet have the buildup of callous whereas these points don't have a lot of contact and don't build up the same resiliency. Often when my dogs are running in hilly or rocky terrain they'll slip these pads but the others are fine.
I would put Musher's secret or tough foot on them for a few days and see how they heal.
Ken


----------

